# Minion method



## smokie bill (Dec 21, 2010)

I have read in several places on this forum the term "minion method" in reference to charcoal smoking.  Just what is this anyhow?   Bill


----------



## deannc (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's some great information on the Minion method by Jim Minion


----------



## smokie bill (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you think this method will work with an offset firebox or is intended to be used in smokers like the WSM?    Bill


----------



## meateater (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's a wiki with a detailed account.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/minion-method


----------



## smokie bill (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I'm gonna try this on my next smoke which will probably be on Christmas day.  It will be such a relief to be able to control the heat without having to check on it every 30 minutes or so.  I use the Smoke Daddy smoke generator, so I don't have to be constantly messing with that phase & can produce a nice constant smoke.  Heck, if this Minion Method really works, I might not even have to do anything except put the meat on.  Naw, it can't be that easy.  Besides if ya don't mess with it a little, it takes the fun out of smokin'.     Bill


----------

